# New Clutch



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

This is my newest clutch of red eggs. Sorry kinda hard to see.


----------



## Trivium160 (Mar 7, 2007)

OK i'ma lil confused i've never bred...bare with me here! Ok did you siphon those eggs into that tank? Or are you keeping a breeding pair in that tank and then removing them? either way how do you transport your P's? Everytime i have tried to move my adults they chew through the net in seconds!


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Breeding tank to rearing tank. Parents never present after eggs moved rearing tank.


----------



## Trivium160 (Mar 7, 2007)

so you siphon'd those eggs to that tank?


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Siphon to smooth side bucket because if it is a old bucket the eggs will hang up and likely be damaged. Then on to rearing tank. I never siphon the eggs until they are 24 hr old. Because as long as the male is doing his part and oxygenating the eggs you can not do this any better artificially.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Eggs have hatched out nicely and are looking great will post more updates with pics.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow they look great....Nice clean tank too. Any updates?


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

I have been out of town working. They are big and bueatiful. Lots of tank inbreds to part with.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

How much profit do make off of each clutch?


----------

